# Phoenix Suns @ Sacramento Kings



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (24-12)*

*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *Boris Diaw* - *C* *Kurt Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats* 





 * @*















* Sacramento Kings* *(15-21) *​
*PG * *M. Bibby * - *SG* *K. Martin* -* SF* *P. Stojakovic* - *PF* *K. Thomas* - *C* *B. Miller*

*
Kings Individual Stats* 
​




*Tuesday, Jan 17th - 10PM ET/7PM PT - Arco Arena - Sacramento, CA​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *105.4 43.3 27.2 * 
*Opponents*- *98.4 46.7 17.0 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.9* 
*Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.0* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.3 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.7 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 93.2 * 
*3PT% * *R. Bell  41.0* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Kings Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Sacramento* *98.4 39.4 22.8 * 
* Opponents* *99.9 42.4 22.0 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** M. Bibby 19.9 * 
*Rebounds* *B. Miller* *7.9 * 
*Assists * *M. Bibby 5.4 * 
*FG%* *S. Abdur-Rahim 54.8 * 
*FT%* *P. Stojakovic * *92.6*
*3PT%* *P. Stojakovic  41.7 * 
*Blocks* *F. Garcia 0.7 * 
*Steals* *B. Miller  0.9*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think we got this one.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We are getting rocked.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Safe to say that the weekend with the celebrities made them forget that basketball is important.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

WoW. This is really not Phoenix Suns Basketball


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Um. This sucks. Can't lose the Kings twice like this.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well. The Pistons did lost to the Jazz 2 times this year. Maybe its just how our mentality is against this team.

We better come back and win a couple.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

wtf happened!?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> wtf happened!?



I didn't get to see the game.


So, wtf happened?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked in the boxscore and the Suns shot 36pct........Not going to win any games shooting 36pct.


Kings probable made the pick-n-roll hard for the Suns.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> wtf happened!?


Well I pinned it down to 2 things.

1. - We played offense like the peewee leagues.

2. - We played defense like the peewee leagues (the girls league).


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Security must've confiscated our game at the airport thinking it was a knife or something.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No offense, no defense, no rebounding, no win! I can live with this being the only time the Suns have been beaten badly this year. They were due to have one of these games at some point. They missed a ton of wide open shots in this game. It seems like they only play great defense when they are hitting their shots. When they start missing they fall apart all over the floor. Oh well, let's pick it up and get a win tonight against the Clips.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No offense, no defense, no rebounding, no win! I can live with this being the only time the Suns have been beaten badly this year. They were due to have one of these games at some point. *They missed a ton of wide open shots in this game*. It seems like they only play great defense when they are hitting their shots. When they start missing they fall apart all over the floor. Oh well, let's pick it up and get a win tonight against the Clips.


That pretty much says it right there. All this game did, since it was nationally televised, was fuel people to think that we have no kind of defense -.- They just had no kind of energy from what I saw. What a horrid game.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> I think we got this one.


THINK AGAIN


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> THINK AGAIN


A bit late, wouldn't you say?


----------

